# Netwerkauthenticated



## mchol (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Tutorials comunity,

ich habe das folgende Problem. Ich habe ein großes Netzwerk auf das auch per wlan zugegriffen wird. Ich möchte nun das wenn man über diese Netzwerk ins Internet will das man über einen Proxyserver auf einen Loginscreen geleitet wird. Auf diesem meldet man sich an und kann dann ins Internet . Ich möchte dieses System auf einem Ubuntu rechner realisieren. Außerdem habe ich viele User zu verwalten.

LG mchol


----------



## olqs (7. Juli 2011)

Die Frage wäre im Netzwerk Forum denk ich besser aufgehoben.

Was du suchst ist eine Wifi Portal Seite. Nach kurzem googlen bin ich auf folgende Softwarelösungen gestossen:
WifiDog http://dev.wifidog.org/
NoCatAuth http://nocat.net/

Ich habe damals nach einer Hotspotlösung mit Zeitabrechung gesucht und nutz die Software (in der kostenlosen Variante) von http://www.hotspotsolutions.de auf nem Linksys WRT54GL.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## mchol (8. Juli 2011)

vielen dank olps das war es was ich gesucht habe  

lg mchol


----------

